# Online Broker - Shares on FTSE & NYSE



## Tomasome (24 Nov 2011)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Apologies if this has been ansewered already but I couldnt find it so thought I'd set up a new thread.

Looking to purchase a number of shares and have my eye on a couple of companies on the NYSE and the FTSE. My question is, is it possible to set up an online account that I can buy shares on both these platforms? From what I can see, Scottrade/eTrade etc are focused on US stocks whereby Sharewatch and a few others look at UK/Ireland? Would I need to set up two accounts to buy Kerry Group and 3M stock for instance?

As a side, can someone tell me the main dfference to buying the same shares on the FTSE and the ISE, i.e Kenmare Resources are at two different prices on each exchange? Is their an advantage/disadvantage to buying on one over another?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2011)

Tomasome said:


> As a side, can someone tell me the main dfference to buying the same shares on the FTSE and the ISE, i.e Kenmare Resources are at two different prices on each exchange? Is their an advantage/disadvantage to buying on one over another?


I guess you might be referring to the potential for making gains due to arbitrage?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbitrage

Probably not really a runner for the small guy as far as I know.

The instruments traded on different exchanges may not be the same - i.e. individual shares. For example it's common for companies to trade shares on _ISE/LSE _and ADS/ADRs on _NYSE_. 

_FTSE _is not an exchange by the way.


----------



## Tomasome (24 Nov 2011)

Apologies, I meant the LSE of course.

No, I understand the concept of arbitrage but not what I was looking for. I'm specifically looking to purchase say Apple on the NASDAQ and Kerry Group on the LSE shares and wanted to know if there was a single site (i.e etrade etc) that I could do this from in one go?

As far as I can see, none of the local trading sites let you do this and I dont want to have to manage a few different sites.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2011)

Any use? 

http://www.internaxx.lu/

Presumably there are other similar services/operations?


----------



## budapest (24 Nov 2011)

http://www.fxcm.co.uk/ should do what you need.  It is what Sharewatch has eventually become, after two apparent mergers/sales.


----------



## Tomasome (24 Nov 2011)

Yea, these look good. I'm a bit surprised though. Do you guys just focus on one exchange/market?


----------



## WindUp (24 Nov 2011)

AIB online use what was goodbodys - i find it meets my needs for the various markets bar AIM where they dont have all available online


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2011)

Tomasome said:


> Do you guys just focus on one
> exchange/market?


Who? I don't generally invest directly in shares myself. I'd imagine that a lot of (most?) other posters here don't either.


----------



## smiley (24 Nov 2011)

Tomasone..i buy shares on the lse and the nyse...i use fxcm (thru sharewatch) and also first-trade. Both are very good.

I understand what you are saying about the price difference on exchanges. This is usually closed very quickly by the big institutions through 'risk arbitrage'.

You will find that some companies will be far more liquid on certain exchamges...making it easier and cheaper for you to buy the shares...you will have a better bid-offer spread.

For example..check to see what the bid-offer is like for kerry plc in london and dublin.


----------



## Tomasome (26 Nov 2011)

ClubMan said:


> Who? I don't generally invest directly in shares myself. I'd imagine that a lot of (most?) other posters here don't either.



Oh right, forgive my ignorance, how do you indirectly invest in Shares then?


----------



## ringledman (26 Nov 2011)

Have you tried tdwaterhouse?


----------



## Tomasome (27 Nov 2011)

No, I haven't tried actually, might give that a look.

I have my eye on two companies that I feel are undervalued and going to go up. Also, this will be my first foray into the stock market so this is just as much of a learning curve as anything.

Are there any investment clubs in Dublin?


----------

